# Teryx 4 roll cage



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I dumped the rzr and bought a teryx 4, needed the extra room. Liked it better than all the other 4 seaters on the market. One problem and I knew this before I bought it, it's too tall for my toy hauler without taking the bottom bunk out. The place I bought it from told me if a guy that could lower it for me, when I called him today, he doesn't lower the cages anymore, he will only do a full roll cage for $2000. Anyone know of any companies out there that will just lower the roof for me for a lot cheaper than $2k


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Call Rev6 Rentals in Springville, they run a crapload of them. If they arent aware, try Basso sports in Price. My brother had the same issue on his for an enclosed trailer. I wonder if you cant just get a sleeve and pins in there and just kind of move it when in transit as I dont know that you would really want it any shorter. You may be better off just harassing your guy some more to find out why he doesnt lower them anymore, maybe you can come up with some resolution, maybe he just wasnt charging enough or liability or something??


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge, how do you like your teryx, did I make the right move and not go with polaris? Also, what did your brother come up with on his? The pins aren't a bad idea but I would like a more permanent solution.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Long story short, the owner of Rev6 knows his stuff as he has rented just about all of them for many years and swears by the Teryx. ours is two years old and worked flawlessly with mainly inexperienced drivers. I have heard dozens of really bad stories on the Polaris. My brother's is also a 2013 salvaged title, straightened the caqe and works great now too. Unless you just like fixing stuff all of the time, dont get a polaris.


----------

